# Chiller fee



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

This is as specific a question as it gets.

I am taking up a place in Al Barsha (for a variety of reasons). My agent just told me that the chiller fee (or C. A/C fee) is included in the rent for the first year, but thereafter it would have to be paid separately. Is it a standard practice in Dubai ? Would anyone know how much it could be on an average (for a 1 B/R) ?
Any estimate would be quite helpful.

Thanks in advance !


----------

